# Spitfire BBCSO and Cinematic Studio Series - Side by Side



## Mattia Chiappa (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello people! I just got CSB and CSW and I thought it would be interesting to compare the full cinematic studio series (minus percussion of course) with Spitfire BBC Symphony orchestra that I've had and loved since its release. For that purpose I made a new mockup of a piece (Closure) that I wrote in 2019 as an unofficial demo for Spitfire BBCSO. In this video I put the 2 different versions side by side, listen to similarities and differences and express a few of my thoughts on both libraries

I'd be very curious to hear what you guys think


----------



## Elmakai (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you very much for this. It was extremely helpful for me understanding the differences in the libraries since I don't own either. Also, I haven't heard the piece before, but it is awesome!


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Jun 18, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> Thank you very much for this. It was extremely helpful for me understanding the differences in the libraries since I don't own either. Also, I haven't heard the piece before, but it is awesome!


Glad its helpful! Here's the thread, with the original version of the piece https://vi-control.net/community/threads/closure-bbcso-demo.86431/


----------



## scoplunk (Jun 18, 2021)

Both the composition and the comparison are excellent, Mattia! I don't own either of these libraries, so this was a great way to get an overview of the basic sound of both of them. As you said, they both have their strengths. I preferred some parts on one library and some parts on the other, but this is just a matter of taste. You made them both sound great. Thanks!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 18, 2021)

A very informative video and a beautiful composition!


----------



## mybadmemory (Jun 18, 2021)

That’s a lovely comparison Mattia! I still prefer BBC, it just sounds so cohesive and real. It also seem to have a wider more natural sound stage.

It would be really interesting to hear you write something for CSS first, and then convert that to BBC, to see it the library the song was written for first always wins.


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Jun 18, 2021)

@mybadmemory @Laurin Lenschow @scoplunk Thanks guys!


----------



## TintoL (Nov 16, 2021)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hello people! I just got CSB and CSW and I thought it would be interesting to compare the full cinematic studio series (minus percussion of course) with Spitfire BBC Symphony orchestra that I've had and loved since its release. For that purpose I made a new mockup of a piece (Closure) that I wrote in 2019 as an unofficial demo for Spitfire BBCSO. In this video I put the 2 different versions side by side, listen to similarities and differences and express a few of my thoughts on both libraries
> 
> I'd be very curious to hear what you guys think



Holy crap, that was such an amazing video, composition, comparison.... the whole thing was awesome.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and for the great work you put into recreating the original mockup.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> Hello people! I just got CSB and CSW and I thought it would be interesting to compare the full cinematic studio series (minus percussion of course) with Spitfire BBC Symphony orchestra that I've had and loved since its release. For that purpose I made a new mockup of a piece (Closure) that I wrote in 2019 as an unofficial demo for Spitfire BBCSO. In this video I put the 2 different versions side by side, listen to similarities and differences and express a few of my thoughts on both libraries
> 
> I'd be very curious to hear what you guys think



Very interesting, although one day with a new library is perhaps not enough to draw definitive conclusions.

For the flute, which you didn't find well detailed in BBCSO, is this true even if you choose the close mic ?
In general, can you detail the Mics-mix you chose for each library in both mockups?

OOPS, once again I thought this was a new thread.
A few months have passed, did your opinion hold or change?


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Nov 17, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Very interesting, although one day with a new library is perhaps not enough to draw definitive conclusions.
> 
> For the flute, which you didn't find well detailed in BBCSO, is this true even if you choose the close mic ?
> In general, can you detail the Mics-mix you chose for each library in both mockups?
> ...


The level of detail of css has nothing to do with being drier than BBC, I think. It's the legato transitions, the many articulations and the dynamic layers. Close mics play a very minimal role in all this with both libraries. Overall CSS may be harder to use but I think it's a much more versatile library. I talk about all this in my latest template walkthrough.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 17, 2021)

Mattia Chiappa said:


> The level of detail of css has nothing to do with being drier than BBC, I think. It's the legato transitions, the many articulations and the dynamic layers. Close mics play a very minimal role in all this with both libraries. Overall CSS may be harder to use but I think it's a much more versatile library. I talk about all this in my latest template walkthrough.



Thank you sooo much Mattia for making this template video. It has been super valuable. 

I also checked your website. Such awesome work you have there. 

All the best...


----------



## Mattia Chiappa (Nov 17, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Thank you sooo much Mattia for making this template video. It has been super valuable.
> 
> I also checked your website. Such awesome work you have there.
> 
> All the best...


Thanks man


----------

